# Dwarf Gourami



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

Gouramis have these little whisker (feelers) I don't know what they are called. But, if you know what I'm talking about, I was wondering. Do they shed them or lose them and grow back? My powder blue, his are like half missing? They use to be long and now they're short......will they grow long again?:fish9::fish9::fish9::fish9::fish9::fish10::fish10::betta::betta:


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The feeler fins of Gouramiis should grow back if damaged. I don't recall anyone writing about them before. Gouramiis use them to test out their environment. They use them much like insects use their antenae to probe things they are exploring. Possibly they have sense organs in them but no expert has said anything about this. Keep fin nippers away from Dwarfs as they would love to attack these feeler fins.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

They do grow back. I have one and its taking a while, but they are slowly growing back.


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

None of my other fish are nipping at fins! So thats why I was wondering if, maybe they shed off or something and then grow new ones sometimes. The other Gouramis I haven't seen them lose thiers. It doesn't seem to bother him!


----------

